# RDP über 2 Router weiterleiten an lokalen PC



## PhoenixDH (2. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

*ich habe folgendes Problem:*
Ich betreibe zu Hause 2 W-Lan Router, da einer wegen dem Empfang nicht ausreicht. Jetzt werden sich manche fragen wieso 2 Router:
Ich habe nen neuen bekommen und habe dazu den alten weiter betrieben. Da ich auf das WLAN angewiesen bin habe ich das so
gemacht und habe keinen reinen AP oder so verwendet.

Jetzt möchte ich über das Internet und DYNDNS per RDP (Port 3389) auf meinen PC im lokalen Netzwerk zugreifen, was leider nicht funktioniert.

*Modelle:*
Vodafone Easybox 802
Netgear WGR 614

*Technische Umsetzung:*
Die Easybox ist mit dem Internet verbunden und baut die Verbindung auf / WLAN aktiviert
Der Netgear ist mit seinem WAN Port mit dem Switch per Kabel mit der Easybox verbunden / WLAN aktiviert

*IP-Netze:*
WAN Netz Vodafone: vom ISP zugewiesen
LAN Netz Vodafone: 192.168.9.1 (Gateway) - 192.168.9.XXX
WAN NETZ Netgear: 192.168.9.2
LAN Netz Netgear: 192.168.99.1 (Gateway) - 192.168.99.XXX

*Verbindung des Client:*
Mein Clinet auf den ich zugreifen möchte ist per WLAN mit dem Netgear Router verbunden: 192.168.99.21 / Gateway und DNS: 192.168.99.1
Die Verbindung klappt 100%, surfen etc. ist gar kein Problem.

*Weiterleitung RDP - Port 3389:*
Vodafone Router: leitet Port 3389 weiter zu 192.168.99.2 (WAN Port Netgear)
LAN-IP / Protokoll / LAN Port / öffentlicher Port
192.168.9.2 / TCP&UDP / 3389 / 3389

Netgear Router: leitet Port 3389 weiter zu 192.168.99.21
Anfangs-Port / End-Port / Server
3389 / 3389 / 192.168.99.21

Das DYNDNS auf dem Vodafone Router ist eingerichtet und aktiviert sowie getestet, funktioniert.

Ich weiß, das ganze könnte ich auch so realisieren das ich den Netgear Router als einfachen SWITCH ohne den WAN Port nutze, aber das ganze muss doch auch so gehen!

--------------------------------------------------------

Also wenn ich es direkt von dem Rechner auf dem ich mich aufschalten will über die DYNDNS Adresse versuche bekomme ich ein Anmeldefenster, aber ich kann mich nicht anmelden.
Hat das dann überhaupt was mit der Routerkonfiguration zu tun?


----------



## PhoenixDH (4. März 2010)

Wie ich schon vermutet habe ist die Konfig eigentlich richtig.
Mein IPhone RDP Programm bekommt das scheinbar nur net auf die Reihe sich zu verbinden, aber mit einem anderen PC klappt das!

Nur VNC klappt net, aber das werde ich auch noch hinbekommen.


----------

